# Dear Esther



## AltarNation (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit, this is a very interesting and intriguing piece of artwork. It is not a game in the traditional sense, more like a visually stunning first person controlled "deserted island player-interpreted surreal mystery"...

This is something really different, a real treat... some won't like it... don't go into it expecting guns ablazing because it is quite the opposite. It has the potential to cultivate a profound emotional response through amazing atmosphere work combined with a very interesting, albeit cryptic, story.

For serious, check it out... It's on steam, for PC... not sure if it's on 360/PS3...

I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck happened. (And that's somehow a good thing.)


----------



## bhandari1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I totally forgot about my steam account...gonna leave this site now an get that shit going, Thanks!!


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 14, 2013)

Get real stoned and settle down for this, for real. It's BEAUTIFUL, yet HAUNTING, and it really is something different. Something really unique for us for once, amongst what has become a market saturated with copies of copies of copies...


----------

